# Front sling stud too long for bipod mount?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So I went to put a bipod on the new AR I bought, and it appears the forearm stud is about 1/8th inch too long. This gun has a round varminter forearm so a bipod has to mount via the stud. The universal adapter nut hits the cross screw before it can tighten down the mount.

The adapter looks like this:










I have a second bipod that mounts via the sling stud but it has the same issue. I'm surprised on a rifle like this the sling stud would be a problem. The only thing I can think of is making a shim out of a big washer (seems like it would make it loosen easier) or replacing the stud (something I hate to do on a brand new gun).

Kindof stumped.

-DallanC


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I can see the problem. I know that Harris Bipods has a Picatinny rail adapter that is a QD type and swivels.

http://www.harrisbipods.com

Would one of these work? I'm sure there are cheaper places to get it than directly from Harris, though Harris stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, I've been looking over their adapters but nothing yet looks like it will solve it. I dont have a picatinny rail, its a round varminter forearm:










I think what I'm going to try first (as the cheapest fix) is get a large washer, dremel out a couple spots so it clears the cross screw, and try to see if it will tighten down enough at that point. Otherwise I might pull the entire stud and do some kind of new mount (although I loath having to do that to a brand new gun).

Primarily I dont understand why the stud itself is longer than standard studs... I'd think there would be a slew of people with this same problem.

-DallanC


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, I see. I don't get it either. The Hogue free-float tube uses a regular stud and the Harris fits it. Why did that outfit you've got use that stepped stud???

Personally I like the new FF for ends that only have rail on the top and allow you to place rail sections or accessories where you want on the rest of the real estate. Love my MI SS Gen 2 forend!
Worst come to worst, you might want to swap the forend out for that type.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

UPDATE:

I bought a M14 washer at the local hardware store that was only slightly larger than the tightening nut of the universal mount. I took a hacksaw and cut notches on the inside of the washer to slip over the cross screw then reassembled everything. Worked great! The 1/8th inch thick washer allowed the universal mount to tighten down just fine now.

Simple .50cent fix









-DallanC


----------

